# [SOLVED] Creating a user account



## Dooby (May 12, 2011)

I am trying to create a User Account on my new notebook running Windows 7 Home Premium. After I type in the name, Share, the User Account Control Panel comes up with message that "The specified account name is not valid because account names cannot contain the following characters" and then gives a list of special characters, none of which are in the account name.

Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Creating a user account*

See if any of these suggestions help: the specific account is not valid because account names cannot contain - Microsoft Answers

Also here: Network Message = "The specified account name is not valid - Microsoft Answers


----------



## Dooby (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Creating a user account*

pip22 - Thanks for the suggestions. I've tried all three but could not create a new account.

The On-Screen key board typed out the same as the keyboard, the FN keys were not locked and, when I tried the 3rd method (control userpassword2), the user accounts list displays with the current user (me) highlighted but will not let me switch to another. And the Add, Remove and Properties buttons are disabled. When I go to Advanced User Management, I get a message that Windows 7 Home Premium cannot use that snap-in, use User Accounts from the Control Panel.

One thing I did find out - I was trying to create an account named Share for file sharing on my network. I discovered that "Share" already exists, but it does not show up on any user account listing.

More suggestions? (Haven't even got to Win 7 and XP sharing yet ;-} )


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Creating a user account*

Hi-

Try command prompt:

Press Start | type: "cmd" | press CTRL+Shift+Enter (to run cmd as administrator)

At the prompt type:

net user "user-name-here" /add

If you want to make it administrator:

net localgroup administrators "user-name-here" /add

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Creating a user account*

That is strange. Are you logged in under an admin account to create this user?


----------



## Dooby (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Creating a user account*

Hi i_MaRk_i - Tried the control prompt but it gives "System error 5 has occured. Access is denied.

And to Wand3r3r, yes I'm logged in as administrator.

I tried creating another account with a different name and it let me create it. It seems to be tied in with "share" already an account, but "share" doesn't show up anywhere that would allow me to edit, etc. it.

Thanks again, all


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Creating a user account*

Are you logged onto the accountactually named "Administrator"?

Try another account name - share1, share2, etc...

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Dooby (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Creating a user account*

jcgrif2 - 
No, I'm logged in as owner (which I modified to Don to try to make things simpler - HA).

But I think I just stumbled in the problem -- the check box for "User must enter a name..." was not checked. Checking it made "Share" show up in list of users.

Although I do have a problem with the error message about special characters. It should have told me that the user account already exists. 

My next problem is getting XP Home and Win 7 Home Premium to play nice with each other. So far, they are both in a snit...

THANKS FOR ALL SUGGESTIONS AND IDEAS!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Creating a user account*

You're very welcome.

Glad you got it sorted out.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

